# Gentlemen and your mothers



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Who is the better cook, your mum or your SO? 

What do you miss about your mum's cooking?


----------



## DTG (Mar 30, 2020)

MaiChi said:


> Who is the better cook, your mum or your SO?
> 
> What do you miss about your mum's cooking?


My wife because my mum never took the time to cook properly. My mums chinese and made amazing pork buns once so i miss that.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

My wife is the better cook. My mom cooks well but my wife does it a little better.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mom cooks better. Mrs. Conan is ok but stopped once I started cooking.

I miss my mother's stew.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> Who is the better cook, your mum or your SO?
> 
> What do you miss about your mum's cooking?


My wife's cooking is definitely better. My mom has the inability to follow a recipe or measure things, throws in random ingredients for fun, and over or undercooks almost everything. 

I suppose I miss some of the variety, and the spicy food. My wife is extremely picky and hates anything remotely spicy (related to HER mom's cooking). So while the food is always good, it gets repetitive and is usually mild.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My Mom was a good cook, my wife could burn a salad.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

DW, hands down. Mom was a 50's cook... boxes, cans, frozen, efficient. DW considers cooking a fine craft to enjoy and be enjoyed with all.

I miss mom's family Christmas fig cookies.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

One of the first meals my ex tried to cook included potatoes and noodles. Once the water was boiling, she put the pasta in the water and the potatoes in the oven. When the pasta was cooked, she took the potatoes out of the oven and served supper. When I didn't eat the raw potatoes, she gave up on cooking. 

My mom was a pretty decent cook. She rarely made anything inedible (though it did happen from time to time) but at least she tried.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My son can cook circles around my mum and his mum. But when he needs a recipe he calls me.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

My Mother would burn water and my EX's idea of cooking was going to a restaurant


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

My mother claimed she was a good, plain cook. Two out of three may not be bad, but my mother's cooking was. Not that it stunted my growth.

Partner is a good cook, used to cater multi-course meals for her (late) husband and his clients. Since we have different tastes though we tend to cook mainly for ourselves - and I'm good at cooking what I like.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

My mother was the world's worst cook. She specialised in this performance of incompetence at anything at all practical. She never learned to drive a car. My first wife was a great cook, which she learned from her mother, ditto. My second wife's speciality was toast.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

DTG said:


> My wife because my mum never took the time to cook properly. My mums chinese and made amazing pork buns once so i miss that.


Can you get the resipe from her and make them yourself or maybe get her to supply once per week/month?


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you all. 
The reason I asked the question is that someone in my friendship group was complaining about mothers in law and saying they are troublesome and not like one's own mother. I was trying to say best thing is to always be friends with your mother in law because if you are the cook in your family you will know what your mother in law used to feed your husband and whether or not he liked it. Then you can spoil him that way.

Would it be a good thing if your wife cooks like your mother used to? 

I have known my mother in law from childhood and i already knew how she cooked before I married he son. I appreciate that most people do not gel to their mothers in law.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My mom isn't the greatest cook, but she does have the ability to make a decent meal out of random humble ingredients. My wife....tries. I'm a better cook than both of them


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

My mother, God love her, could burn water.
She got better, in later years, after my father passed.
My father was the cook in our family. I still miss his potato salad. Best I have ever had, by far.
My wife is an excellent cook (it is a blessing and a curse.)
If she wasn't, it probably would be easier to be 30 pounds lighter.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> Would it be a good thing if your wife cooks like your mother used to?


It would be better than if she cooked like her mother used to. 
Her mother cooks in the new england tradition, I'm told. While I haven't actually seen her boil a roast, I understand that the use of spices is sinful or something. 
My mother managed to keep me alive for 18 years. Most of what she made could have been improved by the addition of one or two ingredients. I suspect that the missing ingredients were vetoed by my Father. My fathers mother, would not only keep you alive, but her food would keep you healthy. Just not interested.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I love my mother in law but she hates cooking. Myhusband grew up eating fast food.

My husband hates fast food now. He likes my cooking.

I love cooking and my father in law says he's never going to turn down any of my homemade meals.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My mother was a terrible cook. Everyone I dated or married has done a far better job! Even I do a far better job!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My mother is very good at making wonderfully decorated cakes. Yet aside from being good at that that, my wife and I both makes far better tasting food to eat than my mother ever has.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

My late mother was an excellent cook. She made deserts that would make your tongue slap your brain. She was creative. My wife, also, is an excellent cook-chef as she makes some of the best pasta dishes as well as salads. I just keep my wife away from the grill, she does not do well cooking outdoors. She now leaves that chore up to me.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

No SO. I miss my mother's cooking period. Been a long time since I've had a home cooked meal.


----------



## Ladyortiz602 (Apr 18, 2020)

MaiChi said:


> Who is the better cook, your mum or your SO?
> 
> What do you miss about your mum's cooking?


Omg I miss my moms food thank god I watched her as a child and no how to cook for my own family i cook like my mom but nothing compares to mamas food lol I miss everything she used to make Spanish rice chicken tacos omg and the food for thanks giving I’m going to have to make my mom come over now just to cook lol 😂


----------



## FinallyHappy1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

MaiChi said:


> Who is the better cook, your mum or your SO?
> 
> What do you miss about your mum's cooking?


Both my late wife and my fiance are better cooks than my mom has ever been.


----------

